# Strange Styrofoam piece in new Frigidaire refrigerator



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

In the instructions, it appears to be a part of the filter system.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not really part of the filter system per se. That little door that pops down entirely contains the filter. It is a small thing. I am guessing that the styrofoam maybe blocks the outlet out the front and diverts the air down through the filter. But I dunno. I don't feel a lot of airflow anywhere in the refrigerator section. Plenty in the freezer, however. We'll see later if the refrigerator section gets down to proper temperature. I may call the mfg and see what they have to say.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just did a chat with Frigidaire and they say it is a permanent part of the unit. They really should make a note of this in the manual because to me it almost looks like it was made to be removed.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Not really part of the filter system per se. That little door that pops down entirely contains the filter. It is a small thing. I am guessing that the styrofoam maybe blocks the outlet out the front and diverts the air down through the filter. But I dunno. I don't feel a lot of airflow anywhere in the refrigerator section. Plenty in the freezer, however. We'll see later if the refrigerator section gets down to proper temperature. I may call the mfg and see what they have to say.





raylo32 said:


> Just did a chat with Frigidaire and they say it is a permanent part of the unit. They really should make a note of this in the manual because to me it almost looks like it was made to be removed.


You say the styrofoam is not the filter system, then describe how you believe the filter system works with the styrofoam in place. The manual page I post showed the styrofoam, exactly like yours, in place in the FILTER SYSTEM. Glad you was able to confirm, from the manufacturer, the styrofoam was part of the FILTER SYSTEM.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure why you feel the need to argue about this, but OK. They said it is insulation in place to keep condensation from forming as the cold air moves into the warmer reefer section. The bare foam is a sign of our cheap times as in the past this would have had a veneer of plastic on it to give it a more finished look. This feature would be there whether there is a filter or not. There is no filter "system". The filter is merely placed more or less in the path of airflow. There are gaps and ports in the cheesy filter cover for air to get around the filter. It is an add-on afterthought and looks pretty useless, IMO. Better to just leave an open box of baking in there than to replace these every 6 months. Another nonsense subscription attempt.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Not sure why you feel the need to argue about this, but OK. They said it is insulation in place to keep condensation from forming as the cold air moves into the warmer reefer section. The bare foam is a sign of our cheap times as in the past this would have had a veneer of plastic on it to give it a more finished look. This feature would be there whether there is a filter or not. There is no filter "system". The filter is merely placed more or less in the path of airflow. There are gaps and ports in the cheesy filter cover for air to get around the filter. It is an add-on afterthought and looks pretty useless, IMO. Better to just leave an open box of baking in there than to replace these every 6 months. Another nonsense subscription attempt.


I see your point, there is no FILTER SYSTEM. There is just a filter blocking the cold air flow system. I should have known better.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Older refrigerators have Styrofoam in the freezer at the back.
Older machines rely on the freezer to cool the fridge part. 
The drain for defrost is also there, and the Styrofoam is there as an insulator of sort to keep the drain from freezing.
Unfortunately when it starts to clog it freezes anyway.....and the water winds up at the bottom of the fridge instead of down the drain tube.


----------



## ronrl1771 (6 mo ago)

rogerwh said:


> You say the styrofoam is not the filter system, then describe how you believe the filter system works with the styrofoam in place. The manual page I post showed the styrofoam, exactly like yours, in place in the FILTER SYSTEM. Glad you was able to confirm, from the manufacturer, the styrofoam was part of the FILTER SYSTEM.


It is clearly part of the insulation system, not the filter system. Foam is commonly used as an insulator. Never as a filter.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

ronrl1771 said:


> It is clearly part of the insulation system, not the filter system. Foam is commonly used as an insulator. Never as a filter.


That really wasn’t the question of the thread. If you would have read the thread, you would know I conceded there is no filter system. Please educate yourself before posting.


rogerwh said:


> I see your point, there is no FILTER SYSTEM. There is just a filter blocking the cold air flow system. I should have known better.


----------



## ronrl1771 (6 mo ago)

rogerwh said:


> That really wasn’t the question of the thread. If you would have read the thread, you would know I conceded there is no filter system. Please educate yourself before posting.


Pot calling the kettle black, good job. Your ‘concession’ was very sarcastic which strongly suggests you did not truly concede. If that is not the case then you need to remember - written words carry their own tone based on how you write. It is not the same as actually talking to someone. Younger people glued to their mobile devices don’t seem to realize that.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

ronrl1771 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black, good job. Your ‘concession’ was very sarcastic which strongly suggests you did not truly concede. If that is not the case then you need to remember - written words carry their own tone based on how you write. It is not the same as actually talking to someone. Younger people glued to their mobile devices don’t seem to realize that.


Thanks for the reply, I'm 75, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## robertwink54 (1 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> Just did a chat with Frigidaire and they say it is a permanent part of the unit. They really should make a note of this in the manual because to me it almost looks like it was made to be removed.


 I agree that they should note it in the manual! I called them after our new one was delivered today with the same question and got the same answer.


----------

